

Show HN: Badge Fever - Global Ultimate Achievement System - Tomino
http://badgefever.com

======
Tomino
Meet Badge Fever, a global ultimate solution for achievement systems. Badge
Fever let you create, collect and display badges across all platforms. Thanks
to seamless implementation and fast API, you can replace your complicated
achievement systems with Badge Fever in matter of minutes. I am happy to
introduce you our new project, hope you like it and provide some useful
feedback. Badge Fever is still very young and we have many plans for future.
All suggestions are more than welcome! If you like our project, support us
either on our online campaign: <http://igg.me/at/badge-fever> or by sharing
our project with your fiends!

